# Varanus sp. on Fraser Island: ID please!



## Mario89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I found this Varanus sp. on Fraser Island on May 10th, 2010.

Can anyone ID the species?

Thanks in advance and best regards,
Mario


----------



## Dragon_77 (Nov 27, 2014)

That sure looks like a Lace Monitor going by the colour and markings.


----------



## baker (Nov 27, 2014)

Lace monitor, (_Varanus varius_). Body shape colour location etc.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Mario89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you very much for your quick replies! 
Regards,
Mario


----------

